
PHP – Replace all whitelist/blacklist with allowlist/blocklist - gitgud
https://github.com/php/php-src/pull/5685
======
elmerfud
This is reaching a new level of silly. Blacklist does not have its origin in
race. This is what happens when people have no knowledge of history but want
virtue signalling to feel good.

The whole getting rid of the master / slave for engineering concepts isn't
something I can agree with but I can at least understand it as without context
someone may be confused about the reference.

But blacklist/whitelist... Has not, will not, is not a racial thing. The
allow/deny list is just as bad because we're discriminating and segregating
things! How dare we make choices and separate things that we consider good and
things we consider bad. Maybe the lists should just be done away with.

This doesn't even account for the fact that all of this is myopic American
centric culturalization of world wide technical terms. We want to feel good
about being culturally sensitive but we're not looking at how cultures feel
about this world wide.

------
throwaway888abc
Too much, this is pure technical context, long time used terms.

What's next Cisco, Kernel, etc.et.c

"How do you Whitelist a Trusted Sender?"
[https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/docs/security/email-
se...](https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/docs/security/email-security-
appliance/118585-qa-esa-00.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitelisting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitelisting)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacklisting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacklisting)

------
aayala
In computing, a blacklist is an access control system that denies entry to a
specific list (or a defined range) of users, programs, or network addresses

